# Will the new server have a beefy right arm?



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jul 7, 2008)

I am disappointed with the admins and their failure to keep us updated on the status of the new server's single most important appendage.


----------



## Ane The Oddity (Jul 7, 2008)

Will it have shiny scales? :3


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 7, 2008)

will it have wings?


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jul 7, 2008)

Ane The Oddity said:


> Will it have shiny scales? :3



Don't you mean consummate v's?


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 7, 2008)

It will have none of those things, but it will have a giant spiked phallic object to rape you all with.


----------



## karoug (Jul 8, 2008)

Maybe a Red Right Hand


----------



## ExTo (Jul 8, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> It will have none of those things, but it will have a giant spiked phallic object to rape you all with.



I think there are enough donations to give it two.


----------



## Kender3421 (Jul 8, 2008)

ExTo said:


> I think there are enough donations to give it two.



Probably a tail also.

Have to agree though, there needs to be one of those beefy arms, coming out of the back of it's drive core. Maybe a S and a more different S.


----------



## kamunt (Jul 8, 2008)

It needs the epic eyebrows, too, though. No burninating machine is complete without it.


----------



## eternal_flare (Jul 8, 2008)

May be it's covered with spikes harming anyone dare to hurt it^^


----------



## Monak (Jul 8, 2008)

It shall be made from pure concentrated hopes and dreams encased in chocolate bunnies and held together by melted decade old peeps and capable of spewing large amounts of eye raping smut world wide in 1 nano second


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jul 8, 2008)

Chocolate doesn't make a very good conductor or transistor-making material.


----------



## JAH2000 (Jul 8, 2008)

rigth hand of Doom.  yeah.


----------



## Kajet (Jul 8, 2008)

I think the important question is will it be able to squish peasants and burninate anyone who tries to kill it?


----------



## Danza (Jul 8, 2008)

Kajet said:


> I think the important question is will it be able to squish peasants and burninate anyone who tries to kill it?



I DAMN HOPE IT DOES

More importantly it needs to have a considerate number of V's on the server, or we are all doomed D:


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 8, 2008)

The site better have less downtimes if they are taking this much time on bringing it back up, receiving donations, etc.


----------



## TehSean (Jul 8, 2008)

I hope so too.


----------



## Damaratus (Jul 8, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> The site better have less downtimes if they are taking this much time on bringing it back up, receiving donations, etc.



Would you rather have it been a rush job?  I believe that it's far better for it to take a little longer, coupled with being sure what kind of server to get, rather than hurry it up for the sake of having the site up and running.  Haste was made in the past and there were problems that came about because of it.  

This time it's being done methodically with the users and their donated money in mind.  The users of the site put together a sizable sum of donations, we are trying our utmost to not disappoint.  This, plus shipping and set up are the reasons it'll take a bit longer.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 8, 2008)

just out of curoiusity, how long are the estimates that FA will be back online. will it be longer or shorter then the outage that happened back in 2005


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 8, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> just out of curoiusity, how long are the estimates that FA will be back online. will it be longer or shorter then the outage that happened back in 2005



We're looking at a bare minimum of two weeks, though I'm putting my money on three to four for FA to finally come back up.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 8, 2008)

Damaratus said:


> Would you rather have it been a rush job?  I believe that it's far better for it to take a little longer, coupled with being sure what kind of server to get, rather than hurry it up for the sake of having the site up and running.  Haste was made in the past and there were problems that came about because of it.
> 
> This time it's being done methodically with the users and their donated money in mind.  The users of the site put together a sizable sum of donations, we are trying our utmost to not disappoint.  This, plus shipping and set up are the reasons it'll take a bit longer.



I wouldn't, I'd just think you'd be doing something other in that time besides trying to bring the server back up. Like thinking "This happened too many times, I think we have to finally solve what is causing the outages and getting this and that to improve services, etc."


----------



## jd345 (Jul 8, 2008)

it must have a search system, we've been begging for one


----------



## cesarin (Jul 8, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> The site better have less downtimes if they are taking this much time on bringing it back up, receiving donations, etc.



in something completely different... I love your Avatar :>


----------



## zackstryker (Jul 8, 2008)

jd345 said:


> it must have a search system, we've been begging for one


 
Well, I think that WOULD be a plus. But the matter is if they can find a sutiable search engine for FA internally.


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 8, 2008)

zackstryker said:


> Well, I think that WOULD be a plus. But the matter is if they can find a sutiable search engine for FA internally.



The search function is one of the features that is in the current Alpha-stage version of the Ferrox update (as per a recent post by yak in the "Ferrox Status" thread).  Ferrox overall needs a lot of polish before it's ready for even Beta-testing, though.

With the new hardware we're getting, it *might* be feasible to put a search function into the current version of the site; I can't really say for sure though, nor can I speak to the likelihood of it happening even if it is feasible.


----------



## Hellkat (Jul 9, 2008)

I think the real question is, once the servers number 5 or more, do they form into a giant fighting robot?


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 9, 2008)

Hellkat said:


> I think the real question is, once the servers number 5 or more, do they form into a giant fighting robot?


From days of long ago, from uncharted regions of the Internet, comes a legend.

THE LEGEND OF FENDTRON, DEFENDER OF FURAFFINITY!

A mighty website, loved by furries, feared by Alexa!  As Fendtron's legend grew, peace settled across the Internet, until a new horrible menace threatened FurAffinity.  Fendtron was needed once more.

This is the story of the super force of server admins, specially trained and sent by the fandom to bring back Fendtron!


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## dmfalk (Jul 9, 2008)

ArielMT, pikachu_electricmouse:

Both of you deserve a round of applause for the memory of Voltron and making me laugh! 

d.m.f.
(Am I REALLY that old???)


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 9, 2008)

Porn overload. >_>


----------



## J-Neko (Jul 9, 2008)

@ArielMT & Pikachu_electricmouse:

*EPIC F*CKING WIN!!*



dmfalk said:


> Am I REALLY that old???



Sadly, yes.

Anyone (this includes myself) who remembers the "good ol' days" of cartoons, video games, online chat or whatever is now what we like to call "old"...


----------



## kamunt (Jul 10, 2008)

Since when is online chat old? We still do that now. <.<


----------



## Th_Mole (Jul 10, 2008)

Hellkat said:


> I think the real question is, once the servers number 5 or more, do they form into a giant fighting robot?


 
There won't be 5, but Yak has this to say in the main update thread on the matter: "In the end FA will have three dedicated servers - database, file server and application server."

Maybe they could be reconfigured into a C.O.B.R.A. weather dominator? Just in case the pron gets boring, you understand.


----------



## dmfalk (Jul 10, 2008)

kamunt said:


> Since when is online chat old? We still do that now. <.<



Do you remember "talk", "ytalk" and "ntalk"? I do.  And that's BEFORE IRC, mind you.... 

d.m.f.
(I guess 42 IS that old! @.@ )


----------



## J-Neko (Jul 10, 2008)

dmfalk said:


> Do you remember "talk", "ytalk" and "ntalk"? I do.  And that's BEFORE IRC, mind you....



Ah! Now that brings me back! Back to the days before fancy UIs made browsing/chatting easy and accessible to the masses!



> I guess 42 IS that old! @.@



Well, even I (at the _ripe ol'_ age of 22) remember all that stuff and, as a result, also feel old...

Instead, I think you've been _bumped up_ to the "premium package" and are now in a state of "Old _Advanced_"... ^_^


----------



## dmfalk (Jul 10, 2008)

J-Neko said:


> Ah! Now that brings me back! Back to the days before fancy UIs made browsing/chatting easy and accessible to the masses!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, yes- Back in the days of dialup shell accounts using DOS terminal programs...  I still remember using Telnet and Gopher to peruse the Internet BEFORE what it now Mozilla had created the first web browser, Mosaic, and the text-based web browser, Lynx. 

(Oh, yes- The 'net was already well and truly furry even BEFORE Borders started the first internet store-- And I was already there... I've been online since '91.  )

d.m.f.
(who got his first 'puter- a Tandy monochrome LCD laptop- not even backlit- for two reasons: to write science fiction and to do astronomical research relating to the writing. Got waylaid by cute bunny butts while using Tandy's version of AOL's interface at the time...  Was already furry before that, but WOAH... One Steve Martin pic and I was in heaven...  )


----------



## Porsupah (Aug 4, 2008)

dmfalk said:


> I've been online since '91.



Bah! Noob. 

(Altger MÃ¼nchen, yay! Wonderful chat hideout, once upon a time, with people finding their way there by many circuitous means.. IPSS, in my case)


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Aug 4, 2008)

dmfalk said:


> (Oh, yes- The 'net was already well and truly furry even BEFORE Borders started the first internet store-- And I was already there... I've been online since '91.  )


 
Way back in 1989, in 7th grade computer class, we watched our teacher access one of the local college's database on his overhead projector monitor adapter.  He never let us do it (I guess because it was pretty expensive back then to connect at 800 baud).  I never got online until the year 1998 or 1999 at my college (The year 2000 is when we finally had dialup in my home), for the most part, it was my parents listening to the media's raving about finding porn on the net, and me looking at it and thinking "What is this new fangled technology" when I walked passed the only computer in the library with an internet connection in 1996.


----------



## SeiferTheWolf (Aug 5, 2008)

anyway.....back on the topic of TROGDOOOOOR!!!! the Servinator

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gz1DIIxmEE

no one frget the Majesty of Trogdor


----------



## ryokukitsune (Aug 5, 2008)

and in the servers massive right hand was a hammer, a hammer no mortal could wield. it is a hammer of legend which makes mere men meek in its presences, it is THE BAN HAMMER!

It comes standard with all servers, the manufacturer even puts in a cup holder...
you'd have to ask Dragoneer if they engraved it with anything though or gave it any super special powers... lol


----------



## thedarkwolfzearoth (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm left-handed, ha   So the left arm is more important to me, hehehe


----------



## SabbathSilverclaw (Aug 5, 2008)

ryokukitsune said:


> and in the servers massive right hand was a hammer, a hammer no mortal could wield. it is a hammer of legend which makes mere men meek in its presences, it is THE BAN HAMMER!
> 
> It comes standard with all servers, the manufacturer even puts in a cup holder...
> you'd have to ask Dragoneer if they engraved it with anything though or gave it any super special powers... lol



Be curious to find out what would be engraved on it.


----------

